# Calves Grew?



## snake (Mar 6, 2014)

30 years of training and never ever could get a damn thing out of my calves; born small stayed small. Trained the hell out of them, did everything anyone told me and never I saw any results. Fast forward to 7 months ago; I’m dealing with a serious injury that required surgery and my personal lifting career is now in question. So I start to reevaluate my expectations and determine now, once again, let me focus on my spindly calves. At this point I know the results, again, nothing. But something happened right this time. I put ½ inch on my calves in those 7 months. I know it's not much but when you have a lagging body part that is so out of proportion to your upper legs, damn I'll take it.

Here’s how I got there and it’s nothing new to most guys.

M & W- Standing calf- light weight- 15 reps with a full ROM, wait 30 sec. do another set for a total of 5 sets. Alternate close and wide stance.
Sat. – Same with 1 set of 25 seated calf.

I know it’s not a lot of volume but I think the constant pounding 3x a week did it for me. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 6, 2014)

snake said:


> 30 years of training and never ever could get a damn thing out of my calves; born small stayed small. Trained the hell out of them, did everything anyone told me and never I saw any results. Fast forward to 7 months ago; I’m dealing with a serious injury that required surgery and my personal lifting career is now in question. So I start to reevaluate my expectations and determine now, once again, let me focus on my spindly calves. At this point I know the results, again, nothing. But something happened right this time. I put ½ inch on my calves in those 7 months. I know it's not much but when you have a lagging body part that is so out of proportion to your upper legs, damn I'll take it.
> 
> Here’s how I got there and it’s nothing new to most guys.
> 
> ...



I've heard a theory that goes well with your data... goes like this: calves are meant for walking and running, it's a constantly used muscle. In order to make it grow, you have to go beyond what the muscle is made for right? I.E. biceps aren't made for just curling (theyrea secondary mover in much larger and more important exercises) so in order to make them grow, you do bicep curls, because that goes beyond what they are made for. Same idea for calves, where they are used all day every day, so in order to tax them and make them grow you have to train them frequently and heavy, because they can (and have to) regenerate more quickly. That's just the genetics of the calf... I wish I could find the original article i had read, but i dont have a calf problem, so i more or less just skimmed over it. 

I hope that helped, let me know if you have any questions.

edit: i've heard stories of some pro body builders doing calves 3x/wk at 30-45 min/day to make them grow.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 6, 2014)

^^^^  Second that.  Never had a problem working calves multiple times a week.  I like alternating sets with my toes pointed out heels in, and vice versa.  Works them from multiple angles.  Also I prefer to do them one at a time.  That sheeeit is way harder


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 6, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> ^^^^  Second that.  Never had a problem working calves multiple times a week.  I like alternating sets with my toes pointed out heels in, and vice versa.  Works them from multiple angles.  Also I prefer to do them one at a time.  That sheeeit is way harder



Im going to try this...^^^^^^^


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2014)

windycityamateur,

Not to take anything away from someones hard work but were you born with that gift? Another thing I have noticed in my years, guys with naturally big calves seem to have good forearm development also. You too?


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 16, 2014)

snake said:


> windycityamateur,
> 
> Not to take anything away from someones hard work but were you born with that gift? Another thing I have noticed in my years, guys with naturally big calves seem to have good forearm development also. You too?



Yeah kinda. Forearms grew easy, but calves have always been big by default.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 16, 2014)

Genetics play a huge role...just look at Dennis Wolf. An Olympian competitor. Even took 3rd this year...NO calves lol
You can beat the shit out of them and they might grow some. Genetics is used as an excuse by many for their lagging body parts or just lacking physique in general,  but there is some truth to it. Genetics plays a huge role. Where your muscle attaches and how short or long it is and even how long your limbs are. Generally people with short legs appear to have wider/bigger calves.

All you can do is beat the shit out of them!


----------



## bvs (Apr 17, 2014)

i have been doing a similar type of thing which occured to me after i noticed all of the high level football players i work with have pretty big calves despite not doing any targeted work. and the theory works a charm. calfs have to be absolutely thrashed and then they will grow.


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

do you have high calve insertions?


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

I've tried so hard to get my calfs to grow. They grew when a little when I trained them like u are. I got to smash them to get anything out of them 3 or more times a week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2016)

Im trying to smash mine now..Aint going to well.stubborn fuks


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im trying to smash mine now..Aint going to well.stubborn fuks



Implants for the calf?


----------



## Dex (May 15, 2016)

Mine match my biceps without working them. Not sure if they will continue that so I am trying to hit them hard now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Implants for the calf?



like johnny drama lol


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> like johnny drama lol



Exactly lol
Seems more painful then helpful


----------



## Armedanddangerous (May 15, 2016)

snake said:


> windycityamateur,
> 
> Not to take anything away from someones hard work but were you born with that gift? Another thing I have noticed in my years, guys with naturally big calves seem to have good forearm development also. You too?



Snake, I've always had big calves (I always figured from carrying my big ass around) but I don't think my forearms are anything to crazy?


----------



## Maijah (May 15, 2016)

My father had huge forearms and calfs. I got the forearms and my skinny ass brother has massive calfs..lol


----------



## Hurt (May 15, 2016)

My calves have traditionally been stubborn as well but I was able to get them to grow by doing several key things:

1)prioritizing them - e.g. not training calves AFTER my "regular" muscle groups for the day, but before...or even coming in at a different time of day and training JUST calves
2)increased frequency - I saw the most response out of my calves training them 3-4 times a week
3)STRETCHING them at the bottom of the movement for long pauses and CONTRACTING hard at the top for long pauses - our calves typically function in between those extremes all day as we walk, but they aren't used to stretching and contracting at the extreme of the ROM - this helped shock my calves.
4) increased volume - calves are tough sons of bitches and I saw the best response from high rep and set schemes like 10x10

This is just what I've found to work for me...and I've managed to grow a pretty decent pair doing this.


----------



## Simbrilee (Jul 18, 2016)

Try doing hella more sets


----------

